# Who holds the Mothering PP period record?



## mrsbrauchli (Mar 19, 2012)

Do tell.
When did you finally have a period?
Were you still nursing or how long had it been since you stopped?

Inquiring minds want to know! Haha.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

It's been 10.5 months and it hasn't come yet! Still nursing.


----------



## mamapigeon (Dec 16, 2010)

9 months PP with my first. I was nursing constantly (day and night). I was really surprised since I thought all the nursing would keep AF away. Not for me!

I stopped nursing with my 2nd at 3 months and AF returned at 6 months PP. I am horribly anemic though, or it likely would have come back a little sooner.


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

18 months for my first nurseling. I was still nursing her day and night.

At 10.5 months with current nurseling and feeling my hormones already starting to shift and build. I'm more well nourished this time around so I suspect AF to arrive before 18 months. We'll see!


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

Just got my first pp period on Monday, 2 days shy of 19 months since ds2's birth. It was about 17.5 months the first time. Still nursing, probably will be for a while.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

My first PP period came after 25 months...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

32 months......a few nights of sleep, 4+ hours without nursing, started my cycle again.
It was just as I had read (4-6 hours of sleep, enough to regain fertility). It doesn't even need to be every night, but it is enough to signal.


----------



## meeba (May 5, 2014)

Going on 25 months...nursing 4 times/day and night weaned.


----------



## gmama08 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm at 20 months and no sign of AF. Nursing at night, at naptime and usually a for bit when I get home from work.


----------



## littlej (Feb 2, 2014)

This makes me feel better! I'm coming up on 27 months. He's still nursing throughout the day and night. Loves his mama milk!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Asiago said:


> 32 months......a few nights of sleep, 4+ hours without nursing, started my cycle again.
> It was just as I had read (4-6 hours of sleep, enough to regain fertility). It doesn't even need to be every night, but it is enough to signal.


My DS was sleeping much longer than that for many months before I ever got my period back, so I guess I'm lucky. (And yes, he was EBF and fed on demand - he just figured out nights were for sleeping at a very early age!)

I am definitely not the winner - 10.5 months PP for my first period. Took me totally by surprise and I had to ask MIL for a pad. Luckily, we are friends!


----------



## waywornwanderer (Jun 14, 2012)

This is really reassuring to read!

My MIL keeps pressuring me about having baby #2 (our DD is very spirited, and we joked ONCE that she "might be an only", so she's keen to see us go for another). Anyway, PP AF hasn't made its appearance yet, at 16 months PP, so I'm always like "hey- I'm open to having another, but my body isn't!"


----------

